# [Shadowrun] OOC Thread :: CLOSED [calling Shalimar, Gramcrackered, Mike DF]



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 30, 2004)

Here's a formal OOC thread to replace the poll one.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2004)

Looks good, who still needs what for us to get cooking on the game?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 31, 2004)

Just for me to look over everyone's characters once again and come up with the opening hooks.  I have the first run right here on some sheets of paper beside me.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 31, 2004)

For the 3d6x100 starting money. Do you want to throw it or do we throw it?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 31, 2004)

You can do it.  I'll trust you not to cheat. 

I guess while we're making the final preparations, we should go over how we're going to do things.  Would you guys rather I roll skill rolls, etc., or give you the TN and have you do it?  Either way works by me.

When attacking, please note how much damage we're dealing with.  I don't have weapon stats memorized. 

I'm ordering MitS and Rigger 3 today, so I should have them before too long.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> You can do it. I'll trust you not to cheat.
> 
> I guess while we're making the final preparations, we should go over how we're going to do things. Would you guys rather I roll skill rolls, etc., or give you the TN and have you do it? Either way works by me.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure, I think us doing the rolls would allow us to decide if we want to us Karma faster, but that should come up so unfrequently that we could just say ahead of time that we wanted to use Karma pool and it wouldn't be a big deal.  I think if you did the roll it would end up faster, we just need  to specify in our info that we want to use x amount of combat pool, or Y amount of spell pool for such and such an action, and the remainder for another type of action.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 31, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> You can do it.  I'll trust you not to cheat.




In that case, that make me a big 400 nuyen (yeap, roll 1,1 and 2... and see anyone telling me that I cheat    )



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> I guess while we're making the final preparations, we should go over how we're going to do things.  Would you guys rather I roll skill rolls, etc., or give you the TN and have you do it?  Either way works by me.




I<ve always prefered to be the master, personally.



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> I'm ordering MitS and Rigger 3 today, so I should have them before too long.




Nice, will be able to custom a bike soon.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=99344

There's the Rogue's Gallery thread, since I don't think I linked to it off this thread yet.  First two of the three in the title who get characters up there are in, the other's going to have to go back on the alt-list.  But you'll get priority, so all's not lost. 

Alt-list: (whoever), dave_o, Sparky

I'm going through the contacts of those stuck on the RG so far to create opening hooks.  For those of you who took contacts but didn't name them, I'm going to play around with who they are to get you a better hook. 

Velmont -- Re: your corporate exec contact; do you have any preferences on what corp he's employed by?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 1, 2004)

Something else I did just to let people take a gander.  I dug up maps of the area and played hell with 'em as sourcebooks do.  So here's maps of the Lancaster County area in general and Columbia in particular.  

*Columbia Map*
1: Neon Blue Apocalypse.  Techno-club, a pretty rough place.  Controlled by the Yakuza.
2: This bar actually has no name, it was never given one.  It's run (rather shoddily) by an ork named Jimmy the Bug.
3: Union Hotel.  A historical building.  Also an upscale bar and grill.
4: Fast Times, a rather sleazy bar.  Caters to riggers and other sorts.
5: former Universal Brotherhood chapterhouse.
6: Mt. Bethel Cemetery, home to many of the town's ghouls and ghosts.
7: D.  Don't be caught in this restaurant if you're a meta.

The big black circle in the south of the map is the "Goblin Market", site of a large sinkhole which started caving a few years ago (in RL) but was caught.  In 2032, it fell again.  Many of Columbia's more noticable metas (orks and trolls) started building tiers of Pueblo-style housing in the pit.  In recent years, any number of HMHVV-infected dwarves (goblins) have moved in as well.

And then we have the two corporate zones, S-K being Saeder-Krupp, SH being Shiawse.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, for my contact, I want someone from Harley-Davidson. It is not the one speaking in my background. That one, I hold a grudge on him, but it wasn't the only one who I had contact with. So I wouold have keep some contact with another, someone who was surely fan of what I had done during the time of my contract with them.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 2, 2004)

While we're waiting for whoever else jumps in, I've started the game off for the four that are already up in the RG.  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=99561


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2004)

I don't know how you want to run the assensing tests, so I guess I'll just post up some rolls and let you decide what to do.  TN should be 4

MAB
5,10,2,4,9;(Aura Reading comp skill)4,11,3,2
Jake
4,8,3,2,1;(Aura Reading comp skill)1,2,1,4
Siren
1,5,4,4,2;(Aura Reading comp skill)4,1,1,9
MIB 1
3,3,7,5,4;(Aura Reading comp skill)3,3,2,5
MIB 2
5,5,7,2,1;(Aura Reading comp skill)5,3,2,2
Thorn
4,2,9,1,4;(Aura Reading comp skill)4,2,4,5


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Nice, will be able to custom a bike soon.




With 400¥ ? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2004)

Nice maps, that will help for the finishing touches... trying to have them up ASAP.

 Finally... background is up. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2004)

@Shalimar: I suppose Kayla does know Siren at least somewhat, given, that she is shopping at Kiros' shop since a few years already.

She should at the very least know, that she is with the Ancients and also that she is a shaman, plus some few other details, which become obvious after a while.

Oh, and I assumed, that Siren had picked up a few spells there, so I included the 2 ex Healthy Glow, Fashion, Makeover (quite fitting spells for her ) spells.



@Andrew (or whoever else can answer this): About SIN and credstick, what kind of SIN does/can one have initially, if no resources are spent on that? A real one, none, or a fake one?

Given her background, I guess it would make the most sense to have no real SIN, but a fake one now, tho I am not sure, if that is possible. 

I suppose having some sort of SIN is required to even get into that hotel, rent a flat, and so on. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Velmont (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> With 400¥ ?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Make it 200¥ , as I will have 2 month squatter buy with my money.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanee, unless you buy a fake SIN, you start with a real one, or no SIN. The Core Rulebook gives information on buying fake SINs, and they can get very expensive. a Rating 6 which should be passable for most things costs 30k. a Rating 12 or 13 should be good for everything, and the cost matches, 120k for a rating 12, and 650k for a rating 13

As far as Kayla knowing Siren, thats logical, it means we at least have somethig in common.  Hopefully the last two players show and we get some muscle and we'll be set, right now we have 2 Mages and 2 Riggers, 2 muscle would set us up nicely.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2004)

Okay, then she'll have to go with a real SIN. Guess that would work, too, she just has been registered normally then as she was born or when she was taken up by the orphanage.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Velmont (Sep 2, 2004)

Having been participating in some Urba Brawl match, Combat Bike match AND some bike racing, I suppose some of them ask official registration, which mean MAD will have a real SIN.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 3, 2004)

Which also means, of course, he'll have to be more careful when undertaking a run.  

For rolls, how I'll do it is let you make them for yourself.  Except in combat, then give me all the modifiers, Damage Codes, and whatnot, and I'll handle those.

Kayla's Assensing reveals pretty much all the information about cyberware, etc. about your new teammates as does reading their statistics.  You can also determine that the MIBs are, as shouldn't really be a surprise, heavily cybered.  You detect a lot of bodyware and some minor headware, and their mood is...strange.  They hardly even have one.  They're not cyberzombies, but they're pretty darn close.  As far as Thorn, you can detect some rather extensive headware, as should be expected from an intelligence officer, executive, or something similar.  His manner is cool and businesslike.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 3, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Which also means, of course, he'll have to be more careful when undertaking a run.
> 
> For rolls, how I'll do it is let you make them for yourself. Except in combat, then give me all the modifiers, Damage Codes, and whatnot, and I'll handle those.



Sounds good.  Unless there is a modifier to the TN for someone being an Initiate with Masking, here are the successes for each person for the aura reading.

MAB 4 Successes
Jake 2 Successes
Siren 4 Successes
MIB 1 3 Successes
MIB 2 3 Successes
Thorn 4 Successes


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 3, 2004)

Woah, hey.  Didn't notice this new thread until I was browsing looking for a new game opening up 

You know... I've been reading all of the posts and everything and I'm so confused about things.  I have no idea what we are talking about.  So... I think I'll have to bow out.  I hope you guys have a great run.  And thanks, Shalimar, the help you gave me on character creation REALLY made my character far more powerful than I'd have been able to do myself.  Sorry all


----------



## Velmont (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Obviously, she is the only one with some finesse in conversation.




LOL... Well, I am trying to rollplay an Ork with an INT of 4 and a Charisma of 1... Make pretty much fun with that


----------



## Thanee (Sep 3, 2004)

Heh. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2004)

_



Obviously, she is the only one with some finesse in conversation.

Click to expand...


_ 
Well, the distaste that Kayla was feeling wasn't really suppoused to be visible, it was just a thought she was having, she is much better socially then that, Velmont just took the thought since I didn't properly identify it as such and worked with it.  Kayla is pretty good socially with Good Looking and Knows It edge and etequiette 4.  I just need to be more careful in what I actually say.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 4, 2004)

As for Kayla, I just thought she sounded kinda "bossy" (which is probably quite in character ) towards the Johnson. That, and getting sidetracked by the orc's comment, instead of ignoring it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> As for Kayla, I just thought she sounded kinda "bossy" (which is probably quite in character ) towards the Johnson. That, and getting sidetracked by the orc's comment, instead of ignoring it.



Very much so, she is a noble, she puts less stock in it then most, but being raised at one step below being royalty is likely to make one be snobbish.  She is also trying to take the tone of the meey under her control instead of the Johnson's, that way she can be sure to get all the info she needs.

As far as her getting side tracked, Elves don't have very high opinions of humans, and they at least look similair to evles, orcs just flat out don't.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 4, 2004)

Yeah, elves doesn't like Orks, except whe they are there to take the bullets


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 4, 2004)

Huh.  Only noticed this thread by chance.  Suppose I should follow the "Talking the Talk" forum a little more regularly.

Edit: By the way, apologies again that Jake doesn't fit a clear enough role.  I designed him mostly to try and do something different, which appears to have raised some small issues.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh - and I'd actually *prefer* you rolled the dice for me, Andrew.  Makes my life that much simpler.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Edit: By the way, apologies again that Jake doesn't fit a clear enough role. I designed him mostly to try and do something different, which appears to have raised some small issues.



I was just having Kayla ask about more muscle because we are still short some players,was trying to give an easy out for Andrew since he made the comment about secondary hirings not being believeable.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 4, 2004)

*grins*
Wasn't referring to your statement, actually.  Thanks though.

Side Note: !*$&!  Taking me _forever_ to try and get EN World to accept any posts tonight...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 4, 2004)

Yep, sometimes the site is like that.

Oh, and if someone else joins in, I think we are _really_ missing someone with technical skills (aka Electronics). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 4, 2004)

I forget; what was the consensus about whether or not it was viable to have a rigger?  I know they can often be a problem unless handled verrrrry carefully.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> I forget; what was the consensus about whether or not it was viable to have a rigger? I know they can often be a problem unless handled verrrrry carefully.



Between you and Velmont, I think you qualify, though Drones are the more clunky parts of the rigger ruleset, so we should be somewhat ok, hopefully.  To my way of thinking, we really only need some muscle.  1 Reflex Junkie to just shoot the hell out of everyone and one other, between the two they should be able to cover a pretty good variety of skills.  Heck don't even need cyber, an Adept would work.  Which would be No Way and the other player that haven't replied yet.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 5, 2004)

If all else fails and the others don't show, I can maybe whip up an NPC street sammy or merc or something who'll tag along.  Like I said through Thorn's voice, I think Velmont could fill the muscle category, too.

I figure I'll NPC a decker, too, in those cases you need one.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 5, 2004)

Yeah, MAD can be seen as a Vehicle Rigger/Weapon Specialist template, not as great as a pure, but pretty good, and I hope to get a few more cyber/bio to raise his "muscle"...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 5, 2004)

We'd still most definitely _need_ someone or something to open maglocks, tho, and I somehow doubt a passkey will be available. I mean, we cannot kick in every closed door, or can we? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Velmont (Sep 5, 2004)

Why not simply let the security open it for us... that's my idea. And I'm serious. Depend of some things...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 5, 2004)

Yeah, that would work, too, but just in case it's always good to have someone with Electronics around. 


@Shalimar:



> OOC: right, she isn't, but it was stated that he is a medic, meaning he worked either for Doc Wagon or a similair company. In either case, he would have the experience to be able to fake it.




I see. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 5, 2004)

Well, I'm at a loss now.  Should we press on with the meet and beginning the run, or wait for the others?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 6, 2004)

I'd just continue and if someone else wants to join in, we'll hopefully do another job thereafter. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 6, 2004)

If somebody was gonna respond quickly, they probably already would have by now.  I say, push on ahead.

Wasn't sure under what circumstances you think DocWagon would sell one of their old vans.  Figure Jake wouldn't really be certain either though, so I purposefully left my last post open.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 6, 2004)

Just put up "Recruiting" in the subject line again, if you want to attract a new player, too.

 A Street Samurai with some technical knowledge (Electronics / Electronics B/R ) would be a perfect addition. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## doghead (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey all,

Just dropped by to let you know that DrZ said he would be on hols from the 4th to the ?? 14th? Something like that. 

I saw the thread header. Wasn't sure if you knew. Not knowing is a pain. My apologies if you did.


the head of the dog.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 6, 2004)

Thank you! 

 @Shalimar: By what name would Siren know Kayla? I mean, yeah, that's kinda obvious, that it will be Kayla, but I cleverly avoided calling her by her name by just saying "she", which can only be the other female present. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 6, 2004)

Yea, Siren would know Kayla as Kayla.  I think she'll just go by Lady K as her street name, a single letter doesn't give much away.  Kay would be the phonetic pronunciation anyway.

I think just post a recruiting sign up on the thread.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 8, 2004)

Just letting everyone know, I now have Magic in the Shadows and Rigger 3.

And just to let anyone know who comes in here after seeing the recruitment sign, we're most in need of some dedicated muscle, AKA a street samurai, mercenary, or something along those lines.  Preferably with some B&E skills.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 8, 2004)

>>>>>[double posts are teh suck]<<<<<


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2004)

I think even 5k each might be a little low.  5k each plus another 10-15k for operating expenses might be a better place to start ourside of the bidding from.  Remember we through  out a high figure, he throws out a low one, and then we meet in the middle, with your skill level you should be able to make that middle much closer to ourside of the line then his, but by only increasing his bid by 2k, when we know he started off by low balling as all Johnson's do, it makes it easier for him to get the agreed on price to be 4k since he will want less then 5k and we want more then 3.

The other thing to suggest is that he tapped some muscle, and that without the muscle, and extra set of eyes and ears, it will be more difficult, so he should include what he was going to pay the muscle as part of our payment as well.

If you can get him to agree to 4k or 5k each, and the business expenses, and to throw in what he was going to pay the muscle that didn't show... that would be between 6-8k each.  Or about 40k for the whole operation (34k if only paying 4k)


----------



## Mike D F (Sep 9, 2004)

If you're still recruiting, I'd be interested.

Along the lines of muscle for the group, would an ex-Aztechnology HRT attack dog be okay?  Retired after a blood mage he was working with ate the soul of a critically wounded teammate to drive off some intruders.

Luckily, he had some family in high places who managed to pull for him to part simi-amicably.  It was agreed that he got to keep his cyber.  Also, he promised not to talk about the unpleasant things he's seen, and in return they promised not to set off his newly installed cranial nuke.

If this is okay, would you allow me to use the cannon companion to play around with custom firearms?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 9, 2004)

Mike D F said:
			
		

> Along the lines of muscle for the group, would an ex-Aztechnology HRT attack dog be okay?



An excuse to bring in the Azzies?  Okay.  



> If this is okay, would you allow me to use the cannon companion to play around with custom firearms?



Unfortunately, I don't have the Cannon Companion - yet.  I plan to get it, though.  For now, just buy a baseline weapon (although even the baseline can be one from CC, as they're on the NSRCG program).  Once I do get the CC, you can customize away.

So yeah, you can go ahead and begin making your character.  Review what we've discussed in the thread so far, go ahead and ask away if you've got any questions, throw him up on the Rogue's Gallery thread when you're ready.  We're getting to a point in-game where the other PCs'll be able to join up with you, so try to get to it ASAP.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 9, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I think even 5k each might be a little low.




Better now?

Really, with no point to compare, it's hard to say, what is appropriate. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 9, 2004)

Mike D F said:
			
		

> Luckily, he had some family in high places who managed to pull for him to part simi-amicably.  It was agreed that he got to keep his cyber.  Also, he promised not to talk about the unpleasant things he's seen, and in return they promised not to set off his newly installed cranial nuke.




Heh. The Azzies had a good day there, huh? 

Welcome aboard then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Better now?
> 
> Really, with no point to compare, it's hard to say, what is appropriate.
> 
> ...



Better to start high and work our way low then the opposite, you can always get lower, but there is no way a johnson will let you get away with going higher latter.


----------



## Mike D F (Sep 9, 2004)

Okay, The guy's posted in the rogue's gallery, although I dumped the cranial bomb.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 10, 2004)

That's certainly an indepth sheet.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 10, 2004)

Hehe, yep. Nice. 

 Only thing I wondered about, that you didn't pick up friends in high places, which seemed kinda fitting given your initial background idea. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Mike D F (Sep 10, 2004)

Gah.  Knew I forgot something.  Hmmm...had to take another flaw, as I was unwilling to dump something.  Nothing else fit the character.  So I just took a mild allergy to cigerette smoke.

It was the only decent one I could think of, as I myself don't do well around it.  (And in a family of four smokers in the house!)  Should be interesting, given his chainsmoking fixer.  They're trying to talk business, and he keeps clearing his throat or breaking out in hives.



> That's certainly an indepth sheet.




Ugh...most of that is gear.  Took forever.  That's probabally why mages or adepts are so common.  It's ever so much easier to spend a couple power points or choose spells than to keep hunting through all the books to choose enough stuff to use up the nuyen.  And typing it out...especially with all the tags and whatnot so you can pick information out of the sea of text...just...ugh.

Well, now waiting for Mr. Gable to approve and give me instructions on how he wants to insert the character into the plot.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 10, 2004)

Speaking of edges and flaws, I think I'll make a little last minute change there, and lower Good Reputation to level 1 (which is probably more reasonable given, that Siren is still fairly young) and remove Distinctive Style (tho, I'll keep her style like that, just doesn't feel wrong to switch around a bit every now and then ).

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 10, 2004)

Who's this Westwind guy (RG)? 

Doesn't exactly look like that character is meant for this game (isn't even created with the same rules), maybe he just posted it there, since he thought it is a general RG for shadowrun characters?

Anyways, another "face type" character wouldn't really be the most clever choice. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 10, 2004)

Mike D F said:
			
		

> Well, now waiting for Mr. Gable to approve and give me instructions on how he wants to insert the character into the plot.



Mr. Sarli's A-OK by me.  Yeah, a load o' gear and weapons.  But then, a sammy's got to be prepared.  Like I said, when I get Cannon Companion, you can customize away.  A hobgoblin - finally, a nonstandard metatype. 

As to how to bring him in, well, Mr. Thorn (the Johnson) has told the other PCs he had recruited some muscle, but didn't know if they and their fixers would reach a deal... leaving it open for some more people to join in.  So you can just start posting on the IC thread, just late to the meet.


----------



## Mike D F (Sep 11, 2004)

OH! HEY!

I recognize that siq quote.  Especially because the posts mention Pennsylvania.  I take it you'd prefer it if I didn't read the threads started by Empyrean Seraph in Dumpshock?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 11, 2004)

_Scheise_!  I am discovered.  Yes, I'm Empyrean Seraph.  And you can read threads I've started, most will just be general stuff with not a whole lot of bearing on the campaign.  When I post anything campaign-specific, I'll just put a <PLAYERS STAY OUT!> tag in front of it or something.

What's your SN on there?


----------



## Mike D F (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike DF.

It might be MikeDF or Mike D F or something.  I mostly lurk, though I post once in a blue moon.

Also, another question.

In Cannon Companion, they break down Unarmed Combat into separate Martial Arts styles with different advantages and disadvantages, along with available maneuvers.

So, will this option be available or would you rather not bother going into that kind of detail for hand to hand?

If available, should I just note which Martial Art I use, but treat it as vanilla unarmed combat until you have the book?

Umm...two questions.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Who's this Westwind guy (RG)?
> 
> Doesn't exactly look like that character is meant for this game (isn't even created with the same rules), maybe he just posted it there, since he thought it is a general RG for shadowrun characters?
> 
> ...




*pokes Andrew*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike D F said:
			
		

> Mike DF.



Well, fancy that. 

As to the martial arts stuff, just list the style and use the normal unarmed rules.  Then, once again, once I get the book, we'll use those rules.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Who's this Westwind guy (RG)?



No clue.  People do have the open-to-submission RGs once in a while, so that's as good a guess as any.  I guess I have to assume that, anyway, as he didn't post here in this thread or anything.


----------



## Mike D F (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't believe I've seen this mentioned, but who's the law in this sprawl?

Lone Star, Knight Errant, some other company; or plain old public sector cops?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 11, 2004)

We are. 

Uhm... no? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mike D F (Sep 11, 2004)

Definatley no.

Here's the thing-

Law<-------------------------------------------->Committing crimes for money.

See that?  Shadowrunners are at the opposite end of the spectrum.  

And population : X million in the sprawl/ 5 guys.

See that?  That's bad.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 12, 2004)

Mike D F said:
			
		

> Lone Star, Knight Errant, some other company; or plain old public sector cops?



Lone Star for most of it - Knight Errant patrols some sectors.  But Lone Star has all the parts of town you'll be in for now.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2004)

Shouldn't he give us the full money for expenses (it's meant for expenses, so it's not really of much use, if it is not paid up front ), like Kayla mentioned?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 12, 2004)

It's an attempt to insure himself and you.  You can be confident he won't frag you over, since you have some of the money, and likewise he can be fairly certain you won't frag him over, as you'll want the rest of the money.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2004)

Well, of course, I was just speaking of the money for expenses, if we actually need more than those 10k, that it. 

And we'll still receive our actual payment afterwards in any case, which is more than half of the total alone. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey folks - I'm working up a character to come in when needed (will wait for DrZombie to get back from his trip before wheedling a spot in the campaign) and had these questions:

-Is there a rule under in chargen for the point value/number of edges and flaws that may be taken?

-I've seen that we need someone with B&E skills, anything else?

-Andrew, I'd like to ask you some questions as well, how might I contact you?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 13, 2004)

Sparky:

No real hard rules on edges/flaws.  Just make sure they even out, and I really would like if you not get excessive with them (say no more than three of either).

Contact me via e-mail (dragonfire0129 at yahoo dot com).


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 14, 2004)

MAD said:
			
		

> "Thanks for the ride, but I prefer my bike. Anywhere is fitting me, as long as I am fitting in, if you understand what I mean."




Ironic, considering how tempted I was to have Jake suggest the bar "D" instead.  In the end, I figured that was too clueless, even for him.

Oh, and I only just now realized that you also happen to be in my M&M game, Velmont.  Well.  Game's a bit strong of a word - I wonder where everybody went...


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 16, 2004)

I'M HERE I'M HERE

I was on a holiday, sorry for that... Am I still in?


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 16, 2004)

OK, found all the relevant threads, now for a way in... Any chance one of the lady sorcerors would think of calling their old friend the troll bodyguard to protect our extraction subject between the time of extraction and the time of delivery, or something similar? Or will the fixer come through with an additional member and ask where to send him? Either way, I knew the "good rep" merit would come in handy  .


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2004)

That would depend mostly upon our dear GM, I suppose. 

 If he doesn't mind, we can certainly find a way to bring your character in...

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 16, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Any chance one of the lady sorcerors would think of calling their old friend the troll bodyguard to protect our extraction subject between the time of extraction and the time of delivery, or something similar? Or will the fixer come through with an additional member and ask where to send him?



Probably the latter.  The former would sound better storywise, but the latter's just easier, lol.

And by the way, I'm thinking that, as there's a local bar connected with the yakuza already, perhaps we can have the troll working as a bouncer there or something.  I know the Japanese don't like metahumans, but I'm sure they might employ one as a generic tough.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 16, 2004)

I posted in the charachter thread but I guess here is the right spot.  I would like to play, but you already have a bunch of players and I don't want to be a burden on your already full team.  So...if you would let me know if I could bring in a charachter that would be awesome.  Hope your game is fun even if it is full.  Looks to be off to a good start.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 16, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> but you already have a bunch of players and I don't want to be a burden on your already full team.



Yeah, the game is pretty full - we have 6 (possibly 7), and I don't really want to go larger than that.  I'll make sure to stick you on the alt-list, though.  In the meantime, feel free to follow along with the thread!


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 19, 2004)

Um. I just got a new job after much searching. Nothing I can't handle though; college and it promised to keep me busy, but not ridiculously so. Just enough that I might only check things once per day. No big deal...

...Except my car just broke down. Which means for the next week or two, I'm going to be a boiling ball of stress and frustration, as I struggle to keep the job that took me three months to get and requires me to have a car to deliver with. There's also that whole, "Paying for expensive repairs without money" aspect.

*eyelid twitches slightly*

So. Um. If my posting rate should suffer, assume it's because I've snapped and spent my free time gouging out the eyes of unlucky passerbys with a spoon.

*cackles madly, then runs off*


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2004)

Best wishes, that you get everything sorted. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2004)

Hmm... do we expect someone or should we call back for confirmation?

I mean, I know, that he is meant to be there, but does Siren know that, too? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2004)

Howdy all, been following this thread... over from the previous thread and now into IC.

I have a question about the roster for Andrew:

Who is in?
Who are the alternates?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 21, 2004)

The roster as of now: 

1. Shalimar 
2. Gramcrackered
3. Velmont
4. Thanee
5. Mike DF
6. DrZombie

Alt-list: Sparky, dave_o, Gideon

*Everyone else:* Although Sparky's on the alt-list, there's a pretty good idea for a character and also a ready-made hook.  So... once you guys get into the campus, I'll probably feature the character in a cameo appearance.  That way, you've at least encountered her if she shows up later.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2004)

@DrZombie: I'm not so sure about what you say about the ancients there. At least from the New Seattle entry it sounds rather that they are in pretty good standing with other metahumans (in Seattle at least). Dont think they are very racist (not so much like the Tìr elves), altho they most probably are almost as elitist in their own way.  I can't really imagine them driving around and causing random mayhem either, altho that's probably what a go-gang would normally do, but they seem a bit more professional, more into smuggling and stuff as long as no rivals bother them, which considering the size of the gang shouldn't happen all too often.

At least that's how I see them. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 24, 2004)

Even in seattle things aren't as happy as that, in one of the novels Kham, an orc, looks at the destruction the gangers caused in his hometown. They're an all-elven gang, wich means some racial bias, at least, and, let's face it, they smuggle and sell BTL-chips to dealers, who sell it on to whoever buys'em, prostitutes, little children....
They make their money by running protection rackets, meaning they beat up shopowners who won't pay. Face it Thanee, they're gangers, not the red cross.... They make a living hurting people. Just as shadowrunners do.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2004)

Heh. Never said, they are the samaritians, they are criminals after all... it just doesn't seem to fit their picture (at least from what I have read so far) that they randomly assault or kill people just for fun or something like that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 24, 2004)

Could've been a drive-by against another gang, whatever.. a few innocents got shot, drek happens I guess.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2004)

Collateral damage is always possible, and they will get into fights with bigger rival gangs every now and then. Just saying that the implication, that they are like an "elven humanis policlub"  and the "random violence" doesn't really fit _my_ view of them, that's all. 

 I think such a behaviour would only hurt their professional face, which the gang certainly tries to achieve and which is important for their operations (I think I had read somewhere, that they are heavily into weapon smuggling, but of course, if you are looking for something you don't find it ). They are too smart and the real money (extortion and such are only small-scale operations for them) lies there, to risk that with such stupid and unneeded behaviour. And they don't need it either, they don't need to show how strong they are, everyone knows that already  and with the mysteries and rumors around them and their connection to the elven lands, they are much more feared than the average street gang, that rumbles through the block beating up every passerby. I mean, they _are_ not an average street gang, they are highly structured and organized, have chapters in all major cities and are probably more akin to a lesser crime syndicate than a street gang. Certainly not the nicest persons, but not the worst either. 

 Hope that doesn't sound too much of a glorification , but that's roughly how I envision this particular gang.

 Would be interesting to hear, how Andrew sees them, since that will be how they are, actually. 

 Anyways, what is a "protection racket"? Is that the same as extortion? I think so, but never really heard that term (only seen it in the New Seattle sourcebook).

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 24, 2004)

Basically it means that the shopkeepers, barowners and pimps pay them "protection money", so that they have the funds to keep the other gangs out of the shop/bar/brothel and to make sure nobody burgles or robs the shop/bar/brothel. All sounds very noble, but it comes down to a selffulfilling prophecy : if you don't pay you're gonna get hurt, bigtime. Never mind that the people doing the hurting are the same people you didn't wanna pay to get "protected".

Anyway, I'm not gonna try to start a circle of suspicion,and my character sure as hell is professional enough not to have personal dislikes for certain gangs get in the way of doing business, it was just a way of roleplaying his background, wich basically evolves around racism and ostracism in the Japanese society. Wich is why he's a bit sensitive about it. Wich is why he very carefully removes any trace of emotion from his demeanor.

And I'm used to a very dark version of shadowrun myself, so if I were to master it they would've done some serious violence in the past  . Gamesmaster call really. Hell, it could've been some humanis goons dressed up as elves trying to stir up some racial violence between metahuman gangs, just so that they can sit back and watch the slaughter. Look Mr Gamesmaster Sir, me an' Thanee 've just given you a very nice adventure hook. Isn't that very good of us? Now hand over some karma.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2004)

Heh. 

 Bye
 Thanee

 P.S. Ok, then I got that right with the protection racket... thanks!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 29, 2004)

*Vacation*

I'll be on vacation for about two weeks. Don't wait on me, Kayla and Bull can do the scouting inside the university (Kayla is more likely to have a bodyguard, anyways). If Siren's astral skills are needed, like checking out the astral security from a safe position outside of the campus, just use her like an NPC for so long, Andrew. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mike D F (Sep 30, 2004)

Sorry for the absence.  My internet died, and right now I'm using a friend's.

I'll keep up as able, but if I can't, that's why.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeap, I am leaving for Africa. My plane leave October 19th. I am going to work with Oxfam-Québec in Ouagadougou, in Burkina Faso (West Africa). I am going to do some database and web design (yeah, they have computers and internet over there...). I am leaving for 4 to 5 month. 

So, why I am telling you that, simply that I dunnot know yet what will be my internet connection. I will have acces to one for sure, as I am suppose to do some web design, and there is a lot of internet coffee over there. Now, I don't know how frequently I will be able to log on the board. I hope for every other day, but it could be as bad as 1/week... 

So, for my activities on the board, here what will happen. 

Until the 19, I will be active as usual. After that, I may be some day without being on the board. Until I am fixed on my connection. 

So what that mean for this game? After my departure, put MAD on autopilot, and I will try to give you a final answer during my first week over there, as I will be fixed on my situtation only once there.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 25, 2004)

Just a friendly neighborhood bump to see who's still with us, regroup, and formulate plans.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm here (but I guess you figured that out allready)


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2004)

Me there, too. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 29, 2004)

I dunno about you guys, but I'm perfectly willing to go on with just the 3 of us, either "restarting" the adventure, the two PC's going to the uni and returning with the target to find that the rest has been killed, or whatever nasty thing our GM can throw at us. I mean, a troll physadd and a mage make one hell of a team.

Cheers.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 29, 2004)

I would just like to restate my interest in playing.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 29, 2004)

Really weird. Four people suddenly stop posting. :\

Well, I'd like to continue in whatever way you prefer, Andrew.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Velmont (Nov 1, 2004)

Being in Africa, and paying for my coinnectioon, I think it would just be reasonnanble to leave that game if it continue. I'll just slow it down. Good game to everyone.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2004)

Also still following and interested.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd be inclined to take on the two alts here, leave some sort of notification in the topic header to attempt to summon the other players.  Here's a revised PC list edited to reflect current status.

? Shalimar ? 
? Gramcrackered ?
Velmont
Thanee
? Mike DF ? 
DrZombie

So Sparky and Gideon, you guys can go ahead and make guys a while.  Worst comes to absolute worst (I hope it doesn't!), we'll just reboot the campaign.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2004)

Andrew, while I'm waiting for my Supporter privleges to be turned back on could you repost the chargen rules?


----------



## Gideon (Nov 2, 2004)

I can't join up afterall.  I finally secured a second job to pay the bills and will be having less time.  Have a fun time in those inky black spaces.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 3, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> Andrew, while I'm waiting for my Supporter privleges to be turned back on could you repost the chargen rules?



Chargen must be on the old thread, which I can't get to either - so going by memory, normal priority system using the NSRCG.  Does anyone else of the old players remember exactly what the limit on Advantages/Disadvantages was? 

Which of your characters are you going with?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2004)

A total of 6 pts for edges and flaws (each) is the official limit.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2004)

The irish enchanter... but a little different.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2004)

But I'm flexible. I can make anything at all.

Found the link...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=97492&highlight=shadowrun


----------



## Gramcrackered (Nov 5, 2004)

*blinks in surprise at the sight of this thread*
Huh.  Go figure.  'Course, I haven't had much reason to check the OOC section of EnWorld's boards as of late...

Anyway.  I'm around.  I stopped posting because...well...I got bored.
*shrugs, a little embarrassed*
Sorta thought that game was dead, actually.  If you're ready to keep playing, I'm still willing.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2004)

Still here.


----------

